# Devils Lake Fishing Report



## Ed's Bait (Jul 26, 2002)

Fishing this past week was spotty around the lake for most species of fish. A 
few anglers reported catching some perch, but there wasn?t really a hot bite 
anywhere. Some of the areas producing some perch include the mouth of Creel 
Bay and the deep water area around the dome house and along Camp Grafton on the 
main lake. Other areas producing some fish include the Woods Rutten area, 
Mauvee Coulee, and Black Tiger Bay. In these areas, try working hali?s, genz 
worms, rocker minnows, frostee spoons, and hanger rigs tipped with wax worms, 
spikes, or minnows. Walleye fishing continues to be fairly good in the early 
morning and evening hours, but with such a short bite time finding them can be 
difficult. Some of the better areas have been Doc Hagens, Old Mill Bay, Bud 
Bay, and the Fort Totten area. Sonars, chubby darters, buckshots, and raps 
tipped with minnow heads are your best bet. Pike fishing continues to be good 
in the north end of Creel and Six Mile Bays. Also, Sweetwater/Morrison Lake 
and the Churches Ferry area are producing pike as well. Smelt or herring 
fished with tip-ups has been working the best. Recent snow and wind has put 
some drifts on the lake, but overall travel is still pretty good and the local 
Access Committee has been making some trails. Good Luck & Good Fishing!!!


----------

